# Jotul Allagash Install Cost



## Todd (Jul 22, 2013)

Got a quote today to install my Allagash I found on Craig's list. $1226.00, $519 of that for labor a the rest for parts to install into existing masonry chimney. Sounds pretty fair to, I was expecting a little more for labor.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 22, 2013)

Todd said:


> Got a quote today to install my Allagash I found on Craig's list. $1226.00, $519 of that for labor a the rest for parts to install into existing masonry chimney. Sounds pretty fair to, I was expecting a little more for labor.


 
Generally with a fireplace/hearthmount install, the biggest time is the gas line. If you have an ash clean out, & the tap in is located below the hearth, it's easy-peasy. Stretching the liners & bending up the top plate goes pretty quickly, too. If they gave you a time of between 3 - 4 hours, that's right in the ballpark.


----------



## stovelark (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Todd,   that seems right on for here in CT.  500-600 for parts, 500-600 for labor.  Good luck with the Jotul, they are great heaters.


----------



## Todd (Aug 1, 2013)

Yep, I think they are pretty well right in the ball park as far as I can see. Thanks


----------

